# all is better now!



## smia (May 15, 2014)

No better medicine than a new puppy to lift the spirits! Sad to have to return that first little guy, but meet Floyd!






hope this worked! I just love, love, love him! 10 weeks, 15 pounds! Now, that was more in line with what i was expecting!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

congratulations! is he from a different breeder? he looks wonderful.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Now THAT looks like a Standard...and a cute one too! Same breeder?


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

beautiful!!! I'm glad you got the Spoo you wanted now! Hope that little guy gets a good home too, he was very cute, but I am a large dog person so I would have not kept him either, I don't think... I'm too clumsy for a 3lb pup .. I love them though, they are sooooo cute 

But anyways I'm very happy for you!! Please post more pictures and tell us all about him!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Very cute. And he definitely looks more in size for a Standard pup. Can't wait to hear the details and see more pictures of your new family member. I'm sure the other little dumpling will get a good home. He was indeed a cutie...just didn't resemble a Standard.


----------



## Feelingdoc (Feb 18, 2014)

Adorable. Yes tell us how the details worked out.


----------



## smia (May 15, 2014)

I had sent out so many requests for referrals & had emailed several breeders myself. I thought i was going to fly to New Mexico for a pup, but they were only 4 weeks old. I don't wait well. Thursday morning, i got a response from a local breeder just 2 hours from me & i came home with him! He picked me actually. He was the only one who came over & sat on my lap, the rest wanted nothing to do with me.
the breeder for the 'lil' pup, paid for his return & issued me a full refund. never a word about why he thought it ok to surprise me with a 3 pound pup. I wasn't comfortable getting another dog from him.
Floyd missed his family for a few days but he's coming around real nice now. Other than the fact that he thinks it's time to wake up at 4:00 am...hmmmm.


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

What a cute guy, and a very happy ending. I love his white patch on his chest. Enjoy your journey. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Yay!! So cute. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Fantastic! He's adorable, fun expression, I like his little smirk.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

He is beautiful! Take lots of pics, they grow fast! Will love to watch his coat clear. Enjoy!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Congratulations Yes Floyd is a standard puppy, and a big one at that! LOL Although it is water under the bridge, my miniature poodle Cooper was 5.5 pounds when I brought him home at 9 weeks old. He is a whopping 13 pounds, maybe 14 at 7 months and mostly full grown. Your 3 pound puppy was a large toy or very small mini! Unbelievable that you were sold that!

Floyd is adorable. Happy training!


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Love happy endings


----------



## Silver Lace (May 7, 2012)

Glad to hear that it all worked out well for you. No one should have to keep something that they are not happy with. It is good he took the pup back and paid for his return and gave you your money back. Good for him too for doing that. Best Wishes on your new baby.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

So pleased to hear that things have worked out for you! Looking forward to following Floyd's adventures with you


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm sure it was a tough decision but you did the right thing and I'm glad everything worked out. And Floyd is super cute. Can't wait to see more pics.

Rick


----------



## smia (May 15, 2014)

:amen: to happy endings! I think i would have flipped if i had kept that first puppy & he only made it to 14 pounds! Yikes.
Floyd is quite awesome if i don't say so myself! Thanks for all your kind words. I feel like you were all there as a part of my piece of drama for awhile. Can we talk about about family problems on this site too?!















you asked for pictures! You may regret that.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oooooo I detect in those pictures a mischief maker in the very near future. He's adorable. But just look at that gleam in his eye. haha. Brace yourself! Big mischief makers are harder than little mischief makers...bigger teeth, bigger paws...more damage control needed. LOL.


----------



## smia (May 15, 2014)

I think i'm catching glimpses if that already. Stinker...he made off like he was'mellow'....i'm already being manipulated.


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

A is we never regret pictures. We all love our poodles sooo much and we always are sharing our babies also. Keep posting pics. 
Happy journey!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

OMG what a ham!!! He is just so darn cute  I had seen your previous threads and I really think you did the right thing. So glad everything has worked out for you! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## smia (May 15, 2014)

I think i'm catching glimpses if that already. Stinker...he made off like he was'mellow'....i'm already being manipulated.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Oh, now that is more like it !!!! He is super cute and looks like lots of fun. So glad you did not let that breeder by with what he tried... Hope you and this little guy have many happy years together.


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

He's gorgeous Smia!


----------

